# Bought a new bow off ebay



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Really wasn't looking for another bow, but was killing some time on ebay and saw a deal I couldn't pass up. Got a new 2012 Rytera Nenesis for $300. It uses the same cams as my Alien so ought to be easy to tune.


----------



## NB (Jan 24, 2013)

Good Deal


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Sweet ... post some pics!


----------

